# Is it snowing inside my beaker??????



## Grassbur (Dec 6, 2011)

Finally got the cell running!


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful; isn't it!? 8) 

Phil


----------



## kadriver (Dec 7, 2011)

Way to go - those crystal are gorgious!


----------

